# Bunk Brackets



## cavman138 (Sep 11, 2010)

Where do yall get your brackets to mount your bunk boards? The brackets I currently have only let you mount the bunks boards vertically and I'd like to change them so they are mounted horizontally. I just need the brackets, I plan on getting the precarpeted marine grade bunks from bps along with the front bow support. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Brine (Sep 11, 2010)

Can you just lay the bunks down on your crossbars? Got any pics of the trailer with the boat off?


----------



## brmurray (Sep 11, 2010)

BPS, northern tools, easy to find


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 13, 2010)

Cabelas.


----------



## brmurray (Sep 13, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_23452_225010005_225000000_225010000_225-10-5

these are what I have used on both my trailers.


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks, I wasn't sure if they were the right ones.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 14, 2010)

I suggest not buying the pre-carpeted bunks - you can do better. 

What I did was purchase two 2x4 in pressure treated wood. Added strips from a wally world cutting board with counter sunk SS screws. They will likely last forever and the boat slides off with a gentle nudge.

Here are some links:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=10954&p=124689&hilit=cutting+board+bunks#p124689


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 15, 2010)

Steel, angle brackets, hack saw, drill, nuts and bolts, and some elbow grease. Cover it with paint when done.


----------

